# WW B Dahl



## jmolson89

Anybody in SE Texas tried it? Ive heard good things but don't know of anyone close to me that has. Experience or knowledge about it or with it?


----------



## hay wilson in TX

I was hoping you would have a response from someone with hands on knowledge.

B Dahl is an Old World Bluestem, a bunch grass. As with most/all bunch grasses good for grazing rather than for hay.

It will withstand some abuse but it does require more management than common bermudagrass usually gets.

With management Tifton 85 will out produce an Old World Bluestem.

Typical of range type grasses they do not germinate and take off like row crop planting.

If it were me I would plant it in rows. Then I would pick my weed and plant a clover to fill in the empty spaces.

Personally I would prefer an Eastern Gamma Grass.


----------

